# How to bring Cigars back from Canada?



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Got a girlfriend of mine that is traveling to Canada and has offered to pick my up a few boxes of Cubans. Can someone tell me the specifics of bringing cigars in to the US from Canada? How many are allowed? Do you have to pay a tax when bringing them in? 

Also how much money should I send her with? I'd like a box or two of RyJ's unless someone can recommend something else that should be redilly available without breaking my bank account. No hunting for a special limited edition or anything, if its not in the first place she stops I probably aint gonna get it.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

yuo cant bring cubans into the USA. thats illegal.other part of the question i thinks its 50 cigars per person if you have been out of the country for more than 48hrs.


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Jason's right. I am a Canadian, legally permitted to have in my possession Cuban cigars just about anywhere in the world, 'cept the USofA, and yes, I have had them removed from my person and luggage.

As for bring back a couple of boxes, do you have any idea how much they are up here?

As a guess, you'll get 2 boxes of Opus or ANejo (if you can find 'em) there for what you'll get a single box of decent ISOMs for up here.


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Well that bites, 
I've had a friend bring me a 5 stick sampler last time they came down, but I'd hate to get my friend in trouble at the border trying to get me some smokes. Theres gotta be a better way. 
As for cost I was thinking, or been told, there about $200 a box, is that about right? I can split the cost with a buddy of mine, I don't mind dropping 100-150 bucks for a dozen sticks.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Network13 said:


> Well that bites,
> I've had a friend bring me a 5 stick sampler last time they came down, but I'd hate to get my friend in trouble at the border trying to get me some smokes. Theres gotta be a better way.
> As for cost I was thinking, or been told, there about $200 a box, is that about right? I can split the cost with a buddy of mine, I don't mind dropping 100-150 bucks for a dozen sticks.


$200 won't get you anything up here. Canadian tobacco taxes are nuts...about 250%.

You are looking at $400 to $500 just for the basics(petite corona size)


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Here's a post I made on a couple of other boards quite a while ago. It'll give you an idea of what us Canucks put up with (or don't!!!:biggrin



> Hey all.
> 
> Just getting ready to pack to go back home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Network13.....we cannot allow the discussion of bringing illegal cuban cigars into the US nor promote it. If you would like to discuss the matter privately, that is up to you. But we cannot discuss this publicly. I am closing this thread. Thanks.


----------

